# Making a doctor's appointment online



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

While at the centro de Saude yesterday the lady in front of me was being told about making appointments online... this is the link...

Portal da Saúde - Serviços Online

I just have to find out how you can get a paravla-passe. Will pop back dow this morning and see if I can get any information.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

siobhanwf said:


> While at the centro de Saude yesterday the lady in front of me was being told about making appointments online... this is the link...
> 
> Portal da Saúde - Serviços Online
> 
> I just have to find out how you can get a paravla-passe. Will pop back dow this morning and see if I can get any information.


In case you dont know palavra-passe=password


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

as it is worded as paravla-passe on the website didn't even thing to put the English translation DOH!!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would be very interested if you find out how to get the password....I wonder if it dependent on having a cartao cidadao though??


----------



## vasgian (Oct 3, 2010)

You can book online doctors appointments here if you like!

*This is a site suitable only for the US* Siobhan


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

vasgian said:


> You can book online doctors appointments here if you like!



Hi all. This site is NO good outside the US but thanks anyway Vasgian


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope the moderator does not mind me posting this, I know it is from my website but I am only providing it for information.

I am sure it will be useful for many expats in Portugal trying to make a doctors appointment or repeat prescriptions, we personally found it very useful.

Book a Doctors Appointment in Portugal Online


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As non Portuguese Residents can't get a Cartão de Cidadão to use this service you must register manually. Ok posting a link Bubbles67 but some explanation on how to register would be useful for your readers

Go to Portal da Saúde - eAgenda - Marcação Electrónica de Consultas
Click on *Faça aqui o seu registo*
At bottom click on *Criar Registo* 
Complete form SNS number, *Senha* your personal password, complete name (which might not be the name on your Card or A4 paper mine e.g. is only first 2 names not full name) D.O.B, mobile, e-mail (I used a G-mail a/c as it has a Translate facility that makes life easier) enter Letters in box, and that's it.

You can then access various options appointments being one, with your SNS number and Password.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

17th May 2012, at the Health Centre in Pedrogao Grande (Leria District) the administration staff there had never heard of the system, indeed they viewed my downloaded information with a mixture of astonishment and shoulder shrugging disbelief!

Eh Normaaal ha ha.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just test it out, when you make an appointment then it should appear on their system, it does for us, but I'm not convinced it works or is available everywhere


----------



## Doctosee (Mar 23, 2015)

*Find a doctor appointment is easy now*

Find a doctor appointment is easy, you can make a doctor appointment online at any time through doctosee site. easy and safe way to browse to book doctor appointments in USA.


----------

